# broadhead hitting left and won't tune



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

May I add that there is available a simple computer program for 15 bucks that will eliminate the guesswork in selecting the proper shaft, spine, length and total weight to provide a PERFECT spine for your bows configuration?

It's called OT2
On target 2

If you are SERIOUS about being the best you can be, you need this thing.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

easton's website has an accurate shaft selector for free


----------



## MT Kevin (Oct 13, 2006)

I went to the Easton site and it was right on. Wish I would have done that first. The chart on the arrow box says 340 or 400. The easton web chart only reccomends a 400 spine for my setup. Costly learning experience.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Problem is guys that those charts are set to a specific arrow length.
Most of us cut our arrows thereby stiffening the static spine.

If I were to shoot my .500 spine arrows and leave them at full length, not only would they be WAY heavier but the spine would be WAY too weak.

But what do I know?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Easton recommended a 400 spine at 29/70 off a 345 IBO bow?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

threetoe said:


> Problem is guys that those charts are set to a specific arrow length.
> Most of us cut our arrows thereby stiffening the static spine.
> 
> If I were to shoot my .500 spine arrows and leave them at full length, not only would they be WAY heavier but the spine would be WAY too weak.
> ...


you dont know that the chart DOES show all different lengths.....???? every chart ive seen shows arrow lengths in 1" increments, if you cut inbetween then you go inbetween and if on the border between two lengths and two recomemded spines you either change the length of the arrow OR you just go on the stiffer side of the chart. Charts do fine to get you there if you know what your doing, and the rest is in the tuning. So im not sure why your talking about full length arrows ??? he gave an exact length 27.5"



tmorelli said:


> Easton recommended a 400 spine at 29/70 off a 345 IBO bow?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


No it doesnt...... 

thats why i like the adjusted draw weight of carbon express site, takes into consideration in the formula to calculate what spine you need. since their is 320ibo and 345ibo bows at 70#s


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I stand corrected.


----------

